# Blade Aufbau !!



## MrJoss (4. Oktober 2012)

Hi

Werde mir über den Winter ein Bike aufbauen , Wahrscheinlich Solid Blade !!

Die größte frage die sich mir stellt welche Gabel ??


In nähere Auswahl kommen 3 Stück

Rock Shox Lyrik Solo air 170mm

Bos deville 170mm

Marzocchi 170 mm

Die leichteste scheint die teure Deville zu sein ,was sagt bzw. empfehlt ihr ??

Danke


----------



## BigDom (4. Oktober 2012)

Im noch aktuellen Freeride heft wird die Deville und die Lyrik RC2 DH getestet.
Die Lyrik ist 200g scherwer aber ein bißchen günstiger. Die schenken sich aber nicht viel, wobei dir Lyrik dem vergleich mit mini Vorsprung gewinnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrJoss (5. Oktober 2012)

Hi 

Den Test kenne ich Natürlich ... Allerdings sind mir Pers. Meinungen lieber !!


----------



## optik_boy (6. Oktober 2012)

mission 9 ist doch besser mach liber das


----------



## MrJoss (6. Oktober 2012)

Als Enduro?? Glaube das wäre für mich ein wenig am Ziel vorbei!


----------



## optik_boy (6. Oktober 2012)

oh na dan sind die  marzocchi 66 und 55 doch top


----------



## andi1969 (7. Oktober 2012)

MrJoss schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Werde mir über den Winter ein Bike aufbauen , Wahrscheinlich Solid Blade !!
> 
> ...



*Lyrik  fahr selber eine am Enduro etwas straff von ansprechverhalten bei kleiner Schlägen aber wenn´s zur Sache geht gibt die Gabel viel Sicherheit und Federweg frei.Top Anprechverhalten inkl. Bike Parkeinsatz (für mich die beste Gabel im Endurobereich.)*


----------



## MrJoss (8. Oktober 2012)

Hi 

Danke für eure Einschätzungen ,denke auch zu 90% wird es eine Lyrik werden !!

 @Andi wie schwer ist dein Blade .. und wie zufrieden bist du damit ??


----------



## andi1969 (8. Oktober 2012)

MrJoss schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Danke für eure Einschätzungen ,denke auch zu 90% wird es eine Lyrik werden !!
> 
> @Andi wie schwer ist dein Blade .. und wie zufrieden bist du damit ??



*@MrJoss 
Mit dem Laufradsatz und Kind Shock 15 Kilo ...bisher sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike sehr wendig und wuselig im Trail. Kurfenräubern kann man damit sehr gut......
Verarbeitung  Lack 
Springen geht auch sehr gut damit ( das bischen das ich kann) , außer das beim 2009 Modell die Front etwas sehr hoch baut/ der Lenkwinkel steil ist und beim Bergauffahren mir öfters das Bike vorne hochkommtjeh nach Gelände.
Die neueren Mod. habe einen flacheren Lenkwinkel.......*


----------



## MrJoss (9. Oktober 2012)

Hi 

Ja ich werde ja das neue Modelle bekommen , freu mich schon ... 

Mein Aufbau soll die Hammerschmidt und ne Kind shock beinhalten !

Laufradsatz bin ich noch nicht sicher ... 

Ich will bei 14-15 kg landen .... für wie realistisch haltet ihr das ??


----------



## andi1969 (16. Oktober 2012)

MrJoss schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Ja ich werde ja das neue Modelle bekommen , freu mich schon ...
> 
> ...



*15 Kilo sind realistischer mit KS und Hammerschmidt.....*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## "Sebastian" (16. Oktober 2012)

Zwar Offtopic, aber ich poste es mal trotzdem

http://www.fraktur-magazin.de/technik/2012/solidbladeam/solidbladeam.php


----------



## MrJoss (16. Oktober 2012)

Hi 

Der Test zeigt allerdings das Blade AM und nicht das Enduro ... Wobei das AM eine geile Kiste ist ...


----------



## MrJoss (20. Oktober 2012)

Hallo ,

es ist soweit Rahmen inkl. Marzocchi Roco Air und Lyrik RC2DH sind vorhanden .. nun Versuche ich den weiteren Aufbau Preis /Gewichtsmäßig sinnvoll zu gestallten .. 
Vorschläge eurerseits gerne Willkommen .. 

Das Gewicht steht aber klar an 2 stelle ,die Haltbarkeit ist mir definitiv wichtiger !!

Nach längeren Überlegungen wird es keine Hammerschmidt werden !! 

Somit werfe ich mal ein Gewicht von 14 Kilo in den Raum !!Realistisch ??

Danke 

MFG Benni


----------



## andi1969 (20. Oktober 2012)

MrJoss schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> 
> es ist soweit Rahmen inkl. Marzocchi Roco Air und Lyrik RC2DH sind vorhanden .. nun Versuche ich den weiteren Aufbau Preis /Gewichtsmäßig sinnvoll zu gestallten ..
> Vorschläge eurerseits gerne Willkommen ..
> ...



*Machbar wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt.....ansonst eher zwischen14,5 - 15 kilo.
Da aber Haltbarkeit im Vordergrund steht und Du warscheinlich nicht von Beruf Sohn bist.......ist das realistischfür ein Enduro *


----------



## "Sebastian" (21. Oktober 2012)

Zeig mal ein Foto vom Rahmen mit Gabel 

Was hast du denn an Budget für die restlichen Komponenten?


----------



## MrJoss (26. Oktober 2012)

Hi

Budget wird sich mehr oder weniger durch den sinnigen Aufbau ergebenen , brauch keinen bling bling am Bike .... Bin aber auch bereit mehr zu zahlen wenn es sich lohnt !!!

Die 2 Großen fragen die ich mir stelle ... Welche Laufräder ... und ob 2 Fach oder doch 3 fach ?? Tendiere vom Gewicht/Preis Verhältniss zu Shimano XT oder habt ihr gar andere Vorschläge ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrJoss (27. Oktober 2012)

Moin 

Hier mal ein Paar Bilder !!!!


----------



## andi1969 (27. Oktober 2012)

MrJoss schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> 
> Die 2 Großen fragen die ich mir stelle ... Welche Laufräder ... und ob 2 Fach oder doch 3 fach ?? Tendiere vom Gewicht/Preis Verhältniss zu Shimano XT oder habt ihr gar andere Vorschläge ??



*Also XT oder Sram X9 macht den Bock nicht fett/ bzw. schenken sich nichts beide funktonieren 1A und mit etwas Alutuning wirds auch leichter.
Kommt drauf an welche Schaltgruppe Dir liegt....
Ich fahr am Blade 2fach 36 - 20 mit 11-36 Ritzel reicht für alles rauf wie runter.
Laufräder  gute Frage du brauchst am Hinterrad 135einbaubreite -10mm Achse.
Wenns Geld egal ist die DT 1750 oder Veltec AM 2 ( fahr ich am Bike)*


----------



## MrJoss (3. November 2012)

Hi 

Danke für die Wertvollen Tipps !! 

Welchen Steuersatz empfiehlt ihr? 

Danke


----------



## MrJoss (21. November 2012)

Hi 

Die Nächsten Komponenten sind eingetroffen ... 

Trigger ,Umwerfer, Schaltarm und Kurbel 

Alles XT ! Und ne Truativ Stylo Kurbel 3 fach! Werde auch bei 3x9 bleiben !!

Jetzt geht es ans Cockpit 

Welcher Steuersatz, Lenker und Vorbau !! Ich hätte gerne einen Carbonlenker !! 

Für Empfehlungen bin ich dankbar !


----------



## "Sebastian" (21. November 2012)

Beim Lenker und Carbon fällt mir nur der RCC 750 von Reverse ein. Super leicht mit 155 Gramm und optisch das Highlight an meinem Rad 

Grüße


----------



## MrJoss (22. November 2012)

Huhu 

Das bestätigt mich ... der Lenker ist schon so gut wie gekauft


----------



## andi1969 (10. Dezember 2012)

*Ja auf FODDOS vom Aufbau*


----------



## MrJoss (13. Dezember 2012)

Hi

Welche Laufräder würdet ihr nehmen ....hope ztr flow oder Veltec v Two am ?? 

Danke


----------



## andi1969 (13. Dezember 2012)

MrJoss schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Welche Laufräder würdet ihr nehmen ....hope ztr flow oder Veltec v Two am ??
> 
> Danke



*Hab die V Two am Bike*


----------



## MrJoss (16. Dezember 2012)

Hi 

Wie wichtig ist euch ne Breite (innen) felge ?? 

Denn die Veltec ist ja nicht gerade breit !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (16. Dezember 2012)

MrJoss schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Wie wichtig ist euch ne Breite (innen) felge ??
> 
> Denn die Veltec ist ja nicht gerade breit !!!



*21mm .......reicht für 2,4 Schlabbe und Endurorides wennd breiter willst ( hab die V2 seit zwei Jahren am Bike ) dann besser die ZTR*


----------



## MrJoss (16. Dezember 2012)

Hi

Die Veltec haben nur 20mm ....und für sowenig breite sind sie mit knapp über 1900g Recht schwer ...

Und nur für 100 Kg zugelassen !!


----------



## andi1969 (16. Dezember 2012)

MrJoss schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Die Veltec haben nur 20mm ....und für sowenig breite sind sie mit knapp über 1900g Recht schwer ...
> 
> Und nur für 100 Kg zugelassen !!


*
Ne 21mm habs mit der Digitalschieblehre gemessen, wenn Dir das zu schmal ist dann gibts genug Alternativen auf dem Markt ZTR ,Spank, DT usw.*


----------



## MrJoss (10. März 2013)

Huhu 

Also ich habe mich letztendlich für Alex Rims Supra D entschieden ... 

Nächsten Donnerstag geht es ans zusammenbauen !!


----------



## "Sebastian" (12. März 2013)

Wir sind gespannt


----------



## MrJoss (16. März 2013)

Hi 

So nun folgen Bilder vom zusammenbau !! 

Mein Dank gilt in erster Linie Fabi von http://www.ironworkx.de

So ein Support bei Auswahl ,Kauf und zusammenbau der Komponenten sucht seines gleichen !!!


----------



## "Sebastian" (16. März 2013)

sehr geil! Dann mal viel Spaß beim Ballern


----------



## MrJoss (17. März 2013)

Hallo,

hier noch eins im komplett fertigen Zustand !!!


----------



## IRONworkX (22. März 2013)

Jetzt wird's aber Zeit für die Pfalz, damit das Teil mal was arbeitet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (22. März 2013)

MrJoss schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hier noch eins im komplett fertigen Zustand !!!



 na sauber


----------

